# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  فارسي ساز Windows CE 0.5

## f.ghasemi

لطفا يك فارسي و يا عربي ساز براي windows CE 0.5 به من معرفي كنيد

مرسي

----------


## Errick

دوست عزیز برای سری WM 5.0 , WM 6.0 از برنامه عربایزر یا Arabizer میتونی استفاده کنی در سایت mobile4persian هستش ولی برای ویندوز 6.1 به بالا از برنامه mobidiv میتونی استفاده کنی که در همون سایت میتونی پیدا کنی

----------

